# [H] Liber Chaotica [W] Fantasy Rule Book



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I have the paperback Liber Chaotica, the collection of all 5 books: Nurgle, Khorne, Tzeentch, Slaanesh and Undivided. I bought it used, but realized I payed more for it than I would have payed for a new one haha. It retails for 50$ on the GW website, mine is in fair condition, having general wear and tear on the bottom corner of the spine, and a small crease in the back cover (though I flattened out the back cover, so it lays flat) - it still looks new, theres no water damage, rips, or pages falling out. No bent corners of pages or messed up front cover - it is in full color, and goes into each of the Chaos powers from both a fantasy and 40k perspective, including profiles for specific daemon weapons, chaos daemons, beastmen, and the fantasy world.

I am looking for a fantasy rule book for a trade, in similiar condition, no rips or falling out pages, water damage etc. 

Let me know either in here or through PM if you are interested. I can also provide pictures of the book, a sample page, and the areas of wear. Just let me know

Thanks! 
Cheers


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Be sure to clear up if you want the Starter Set book or the hardcover rulebook, since i can't really see the hardcover going in trade due to how new it is. As for a paperback one.....i might be able to get ya one free


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh..didnt think about that haha. Shit, if you could hook me up with a paperback one that would be awesome! I am seriously considering a Fantasy army, but want to read a rulebook before I make a decision haha. I forgot that the current rulebook is a hardcover and just came out a year or so ago. Let me know though, I appreciate it!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Angelus Censura said:


> Oh..didnt think about that haha. Shit, if you could hook me up with a paperback one that would be awesome! I am seriously considering a Fantasy army, but want to read a rulebook before I make a decision haha. I forgot that the current rulebook is a hardcover and just came out a year or so ago. Let me know though, I appreciate it!


The best way to pick an army is reading the army books


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd sell mine, but half the pages are missing after I ripped it out to take whopping great shits over the pages.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

8th ED is that bad huh? lol

Luckily, I have never played Fantasy before, so by playing 8th ed, I won't be dissapointed as I will have no idea what the other editions were like


----------

